# Decorating like a hospital - HELP



## scarychery (Nov 22, 2006)

We decorated our guest room as a hospital room for my b-i-l one year. He came to Canada (from England) for a holiday and ended up in the hospital here for emergency surgery. 

When he returned for a visit the next year, we had his room set up like his hospital room. The room number on the door, a sign that said "NPO" (or something like that , my memory fails me - all it means is "nothing by mouth") another sign that said "ice chips only" (but written in the accent of the wonderful French speaking surgeon that kept telling him he could not eat anything but "ice cheeeps").

We also had a pitcher of water by the bed, a chair by the bed for a guest to sit, and a shallow stainless steel bowl (bed pan) on the night table. My husband rigged up an iv pole where he used a beer can instead of the iv bag. 

When b-i-l walked into the room he knew immediately that we wanted him to feel at home!

Hope this helps a little. Good luck with your decorating!


----------



## The Patriot (Aug 1, 2005)

Call any hospital and ask to speak to the director or manager of the Equipment Services Department. Let them know what you are doing (you may want to say you are with a charitable organization..wink wink) and ask if they have any outdated I.V. poles you could use. This is kind of a high impact item. 

All white bedding is very important.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Or visit a friend in the hospital and bring a large bag


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

You can get those red candy filled IV bags at most stores. Make a cardboard IV pump and add a string of battery operated flashing lights for the alarms. 

The bedpan


----------



## HellsKitchenette (Oct 13, 2007)

Find an X-Ray image online. Print out like 8 of them, and hang them from a clothesline.

Fill empty jars with water and food coloring, and make medical labels for them.


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

you may want to stop in at your dentist's office . I work in one and we often have some of the same stuff - gauze pads, IV, plastic syringes, etc. We would have no problem giving out a few "samples" for a patient. 

You could fill a jar up with cotton balls, one with cotton swabs, put some nasty looking garden /kitchen tongs and gloves out.


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

What they said. And don't forget anti bac gel. You could also take a pc of wood and attach some fittings from a hardware store to look like the gases they use. Make a fake remote on a cord for the bed. Maybe set a tray out that looks like a meal. Good luck!


----------



## HallowsEveUK (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for the great ideas guys.

I was thinking, we have a small table, so I was going to decorate it like a bed. Just a white sheet and pillow and then have a little skeleton laid out on it.

Definitely liking the X-Ray ideas. Also thought I could get a clip board with doctors notes on perhaps!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

If you have had any xrays made at the local hospital, go and check them out. You can do that when you take them to another doctor. I never return mine, so have some.


----------

